
Thoughts on privilege - judemelancon
https://codeblog.jonskeet.uk/2016/06/22/thoughts-on-privilege/
======
DerekL
Link is broken. Here's a good one:
[https://blog.jonskeet.uk/2016/06/22/thoughts-on-
privilege/](https://blog.jonskeet.uk/2016/06/22/thoughts-on-privilege/)

